# Should I buy the Sims 3 or wait for the Sims 4?



## oreo (Jul 19, 2014)

I had never played the Sims 3 before but I heard such good reviews from online about how great the Sims 3 is!
I remembered my cousin playing the Sims 1 back in 2001 and I was so fixed on how fun it seemed! Now obviously there are such drastic changes comparing Sims 3 to Sims 1.

What do you guys think? My best friend told me to just get the expansion packs and to not buy any stuff pack to save some money. Does it make a huge difference in the game if you don't buy the Sims 3 stuff packs?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm in the same situation. I have the Sims 1 and haven't played any of the other ones and like the new one coming out is so expensive, idk whether to go with 3 or 4.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 20, 2014)

Sims 3 Stuff Packs aren't terribly worth it unless you have your heart set on them and/or have some money to spare.

+ Sims 3 has all its expansion/stuff packs out already, and _tons_ of custom content out there.
+ Speaking of custom content, the customization even in just the base game is endlessly fun.
- Kinda laggy and crash-y, even on good computers.
- The graphics aren't bad, but they call em "pudding faces" for a reason.

+ Sims 4 is _beautiful~_
+ The Create-a-Sim got rid of the stupid sliders
+ Houses look easier to build
= The moods, which look awesome, as well as the aspirations and traits, but we'll have to see how it all actually plays in-game
= It's more "cartoony" than TS3 (it's kind of like the Sims 2) but everything is more consistently good
= Will it run better or worse than TS3? I don't think anybody really knows right now.
- It isn't even out yet, and it'll be a while before even the first few packs are released.
- Apparently no patterns or anything like in TS3, which is a bummer, and a huge step backwards regarding customization
- No toddlers or pools in the base game? what?? (which for me gives an odd sense of foreboding, honestly)


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

You can pretty much download everything for Sims 3 for free. Don't buy Sims 4. It will be terrible.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You can pretty much download everything for Sims 3 for free. Don't buy Sims 4. It will be terrible.



I want to be optimistic, so I'll give it a chance when it comes out to pass a final judgment.

But until that happens, and unless my mind can be changed, yeah I'll agree it's probably going to suck in at least several major ways.


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 20, 2014)

It really depends on which one you want to waste money on more.

Or just torrent them both.


----------



## oreo (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Torrent them? I'm terrible with that sort of stuff... Plus I feel kind of guilty for doing so.
Thank you everyone for your input! 
I'm going to try the base game first to see how great everyone says this game is.


- - - Post Merge - - -

It sure is a tough decision. I went with buying the base game to try it out!
I never played any Sims game before so I think it is reasonable to buy the game.


----------



## n64king (Jul 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You can pretty much download everything for Sims 3 for free. Don't buy Sims 4. It will be terrible.



Thread closed with this post.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 20, 2014)

wait until sims 4


----------



## Ann (Jul 20, 2014)

For just about every other game I'd agree about feeling terrible for torrenting it, but they make a sh**load of money just with the base game, and then they want big bucks for every expansion as well, then there's also all the stuff packs... It's not going to hurt them, really. 

I personally had Sims 1, Sims 2 and Sims 3, all of them with I think all the expansions, and Sims 3 was my least favorite. So I'd recommend waiting for Sims 4, though I am not sure that's going to be much better as I haven't really heard/seen anything about it yet. But I really, really hated the "pudding faces" in Sims 3


----------



## Static_Luver (Jul 21, 2014)

In my opinion, you should wait til Sims 4


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jul 22, 2014)

I kinda enjoyed Sims 3 until glitches ruined my game. In the World Adventure pack I managed to get Holy Spear to destroy huge rocks, but it was gone when I loaded game again, I was forced to delete them by cheat, ('cause no one could help me,lol). In Supernatural zombies were eating my plants and that was fine, but none of them bear fruits after, even when I planed new ones (no veggies for me, ever). Luckly I've never had slender kids, but it was enough for me to quit playing. I'll never buy EA game again...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 23, 2014)

Or you could download Sims 2 Ultimate collection (all expansions and stuff) for Free from Origin for the next 7 days. ;D

NB: Register and then check your account and the product code entry is on the menu there. You'll need to download origin to be able to download the game.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 23, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> Or you could download Sims 2 Ultimate collection (all expansions and stuff) for Free from Origin for the next 7 days. ;D



WHAT

edit: OMG THANK YOU
I'm so excited my head hurts this game was like, my obsession a few years ago, I used to be happy with just the first three or four expansions (as much as I wanted Seasons) but now I have them _alllll_


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 23, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> Or you could download Sims 2 Ultimate collection (all expansions and stuff) for Free from Origin for the next 7 days. ;D



omggg how to you get it?? I created an account and entered the code, now where did it go? Do I have to download Origin?


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 23, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> omggg how to you get it?? I created an account and entered the code, now where did it go? Do I have to download Origin?



Hmm so you did it through the website? I'm pretty sure to download the game you need to download Origin as well (ugh, but TS2 is so worth it).


----------



## mishka (Jul 23, 2014)

I've played sims 1, sims 2, and sims 3. Personally I thought sims 2 was the best. Sims 3 wasn't very fun, imo. I think you should wait till sims 4 comes out, because it comes out in only like 2 monthes so you'd be wasting your money buying sims 3.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Hmm so you did it through the website? I'm pretty sure to download the game you need to download Origin as well (ugh, but TS2 is so worth it).



figured it out! Downloading now! i'm so excited


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> WHAT
> 
> edit: OMG THANK YOU
> I'm so excited my head hurts this game was like, my obsession a few years ago, I used to be happy with just the first three or four expansions (as much as I wanted Seasons) but now I have them _alllll_



You're welcome! I only played Sims 2 on console, though I have 1 and 3 on PC. I just downloaded it aswell and spent ages making a family.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the sims3!  I think you should try sims 3 without any expansions and then save up your money for sims4 if you think it'll appeal to you ^^ If you've never played it, you don't know what it's like, and sims 4 will be much more expensive unless you want to wait longer until it goes down(and it might not even go down at all D: )

I have the game and loved it for years, and I have 13(Pretty sure I have more too) expansions and it's very fun! Unfortunately, when I bought two from origin last year it stopped letting me play sims at all on my computer so I bought them and never even got to play them D': (So don't buy from origin! They mean! Even if the sales are tempting! >: o )

So just gives the earlier game a try and if you want, buy the sims4 when it comes out ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> Or you could download Sims 2 Ultimate collection (all expansions and stuff) for Free from Origin for the next 7 days. ;D



Omg thank you!!!!!!! I only had one expansion pack but it was still soooo fun!!!!  I can't wait to play this, thank you so much!! <3 Only problem is I can't find the "redeem code" because I haven't been on there in forever xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind I found it <3


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 23, 2014)

and never mind again it sent no email v-v


----------



## Allycat (Jul 24, 2014)

As someone who owns ALL sims 3 ep's, I would say wait for sims 4. 
Which might be a little contradictory? Sims 3 is awesome, and I love it, but it'll be easier to gradually build your addiction, then be bombarded with all the EP's at once. It's really awesome to be excited about a new EP coming out, with sims 3, that excitement isn't really there :3


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 24, 2014)

The Sims 2 > The Sims 3 
Get TS2 for free with that link. Try it out. That should determine whether you want TS4 or not.
Don't get it on release. It may suck and you will be stuck in the live chat or whatever since EA/Origin sucks.


----------



## Autumnia (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm currently downloading sims 2, thinking that will keep me occupied for a while I won't buy sims 4 until later after hearing about how it is in game (create a sim looks amazing from the demo that was released, however, whether I buy the game will depend on gameplay more than CAS)


----------



## Taycat (Jul 25, 2014)

Sims 3 was wonderful, in my opinion.
Sims 2 was wonderful as well.
They both have their differences, same with Sims 1.
Each series has their own strengths and weaknesses.
While I like some aspects of Sims 2, I feel like I'd play Sims 3 more.  I really liked the way Story Progression was done in Sims 3 and it made me happier and it made things easier for me.  I mean, I could have big families and not worry about houses getting full.  It's great.

Sims 4, however, is a game I do not recommend.  They already stated they were trying to make it online, like sim city, and that's why many things are NOT in the Sims 4 that was in previous games.  There are too many changes, it feels like they took several steps back.  I despise it.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 25, 2014)

Taycat said:


> Sims 4, however, is a game I do not recommend.  They already stated they were trying to make it online, like sim city, and that's why many things are NOT in the Sims 4 that was in previous games.  There are too many changes, it feels like they took several steps back.  I despise it.



That's an old rumor and they've confirmed it will be a single player offline game. 
But I don't recommend Sims 4 either.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 25, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> That's an old rumor and they've confirmed it will be a single player offline game.
> But I don't recommend Sims 4 either.



Yes I know it was confirmed to be single player.  I've read articles where they said that they changed their minds and started to convert the game into single player...without trying to put back in the things they had to remove.
I just don't understand their thought process.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 25, 2014)

Taycat said:


> Yes I know it was confirmed to be single player.  I've read articles where they said that they changed their minds and started to convert the game into single player...without trying to put back in the things they had to remove.
> I just don't understand their thought process.



You think they actually have a thought process? Nah.. I doubt it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2014)

If you've got Windows and the room, go for the free Sims 2 collection as everybody as already said. But I use a Mac so I'm basically crying right now. I downloaded it and it works, I just can't play it. I hope my sister's laptop is a Windows laptop. 

Sims 4 is not going to be worth it, believe me. I've checked out articles and stuff, and so many things that made the Sims 3 awesome are gone. Don't buy it, get the Sims 2 or 3 or both. They are both much better.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You can pretty much download everything for Sims 3 for free. Don't buy Sims 4. It will be terrible.



You can't download The Sims 3 for free without running into problems like your sims stopping at doors, choppy movement, crashes, bugs, all of that crud you get from torrenting ("this is what I didn't pay for"). Trust me, I downloaded about half of my Sims 3 game through torrenting and it's AWFUL compared to buying it. It's so buggy and glitchy and choppy and awful. It's better to be honest and BUY instead of TORRENT (plus you have a higher chance of getting a virus or getting arrested for downloading stuff illegally). 
"It will be terrible" nobody's going to believe you unless you're a developer because in Sims 4 I see I can just ...I don't know. 
-Pick up a whole room and MOVE IT to the other side of the house WITHOUT rebuilding it!
-Customize sims with NO SLIDERS I can just grab a butt and make it big or small.
-No longer see "pudding face"! Better faces! I liked Sims 2 faces and Sims 4 looks SO good!

Wait for The Sims 4 or get Sims 3, but obtain it legally.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

Alyx said:


> You can't download The Sims 3 for free without running into problems like your sims stopping at doors, choppy movement, crashes, bugs, all of that crud you get from torrenting ("this is what I didn't pay for"). Trust me, I downloaded about half of my Sims 3 game through torrenting and it's AWFUL compared to buying it. It's so buggy and glitchy and choppy and awful. It's better to be honest and BUY instead of TORRENT (plus you have a higher chance of getting a virus or getting arrested for downloading stuff illegally).
> "It will be terrible" nobody's going to believe you unless you're a developer because in Sims 4 I see I can just ...I don't know.
> -Pick up a whole room and MOVE IT to the other side of the house WITHOUT rebuilding it!
> -Customize sims with NO SLIDERS I can just grab a butt and make it big or small.
> ...



Haha I have played a torrented Sims 3 in the past, had less problems with it than the legal game I currently own (I have a lot of expansions which could be part of the problem?).

Lots of confirmed information about the Sims 4 has given people a negative opinion. I'm liking the graphics, the moods, easy building and the removal of sliders, but I'm disappointed by a lack of pools, toddlers, customization (which I _think_ was removed, understandably so, because certain clothes give certain moods or...something? I don't remember, don't quote me on that; regardless customization is still kind of a hard loss for me), some other things, blah blah. Basically a seed of doubt has been planted in my mind and I've found myself less and less optimistic about the game. (There's also likely going to be months of waiting between over-priced expansions that will give us stuff we should have in the base games by now. That's just based on EA's past performance.) I don't blame people for assuming it will be terrible.

I'm still hopeful, though, maybe it'll be worth it. If we all cross our fingers and believe hard enough, then maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 27, 2014)

Create A Style (CASt) was removed. It is the color wheel and design picker in TS3. 
It sucked. It lagged so badly and it SUCKED. So I don't care that it's gone! I'm happy it's gone.
You still have customization options, like instead of the black sweater, you can get red, blue, white.. So that's fine!

Y'know? 

Right now, TS4's CAS demo runs great, but what's going to happen when new expansions are introduced that bring more content into the game? :/


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

The reason people really liked CAS in Sims 3 was that we could change the color of a shirt and items relatively easily and had so many patterns to use.  We weren't confined to 3 color styles like in Sims 2.  We could make our character wear all green, not green+pink on their shirt or green+grey on their shoes.  Taking that away just feels like we're being cheated from a feature that was in a previous game.


----------



## Nymeri (Jul 28, 2014)

Drop The Sims 3. Download The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection (http://help.ea.com/en/article/how-to-get-the-sims-2-ultimate-collection/) and play that while you wait for Sims 4. Oh and btw, it's free and legal


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

Nymeri said:


> Drop The Sims 3. Download The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection (http://help.ea.com/en/article/how-to-get-the-sims-2-ultimate-collection/) and play that while you wait for Sims 4. Oh and btw, it's free and legal



I agree. I think that Sims 2 is better than Sims 3.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 8, 2014)

If you get the Sims 3 it'll be a lot cheaper than getting the sims 4 and all of the expansion packs.

I wouldn't recommend getting the sims 3 stuff packs because they don't really add anything to the game and just slow it down, I ended up removing all of my stuff packs.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 10, 2014)

I personally own sims 3, and I like the realistic appeal to it. It might lack some things sims 4 has, but from what I've heard sims 4 took out alot of good things. Also you can get sims 3 free if you're patient to learn to download and extract torrents (or buy it if you're against it). I know there's tons of customizable skins and content online for sims 3, but with sims 4 cartoon-y look I'm not sure how the game mechanics differ and what the downloadable content will be like o: I was kind of upset the demo was exclusive to only certain members of origin. I heard they took out the use in cars, pools, ghosts, toddlers, and a ton of other things :c but I can't judge since I haven't owned sims 4. I wish I could try the demo first but their lame-o company exclusive-fied it. One less buyer for them. It's a tough decision though ^^ Anything new will be appealing.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 10, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I personally own sims 3, and I like the realistic appeal to it. It might lack some things sims 4 has, but from what I've heard sims 4 took out alot of good things. Also you can get sims 3 free if you're patient to learn to download and extract torrents (or buy it if you're against it). I know there's tons of customizable skins and content online for sims 3, but with sims 4 cartoon-y look I'm not sure how the game mechanics differ and what the downloadable content will be like o: I was kind of upset the demo was exclusive to only certain members of origin. I heard they took out the use in cars, pools, ghosts, toddlers, and a ton of other things :c but I can't judge since I haven't owned sims 4. I wish I could try the demo first but their lame-o company exclusive-fied it. One less buyer for them. It's a tough decision though ^^ Anything new will be appealing.



*Games4theworld* does the sims 3 virus free and offers major support with it if you want to go down that path with it, I bought the game but my friend used that to torrent a back up of her game.

I was also *very* annoyed with EA for the exclusive access demo, especially because I have bought so many of their games but I am still going to get the sims 4 aha, I wish I could say I'm not because their company is as you put it lame-o, but I'm a big sims fan. 

They have taken a lot out of the sims 4 but the game mechanics do look really similar to the sims 3 asides from building and CAS, However there is already custom content made and being made for the sims 4 so I am sure you'll be able to get tonnes for it when the game is out. I would maybe consider waiting until the sims 4 is out and watching some gameplay videos of it on youtube before deciding which to get, As then you'll be able to see from a less biased source(EAs gameplay videos)what the gameplay is actually like


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 10, 2014)

i'd definitely say get sims 3, sims 4 looks good but they've moved a lot of stuff to expansion packs and personally i don't want to waste my money on buying a toddlers expansion pack


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd just wait for Sims 4. I loved the Sims 2, but when I played Sims 3 the controls were all different so I played it like twice and never played it again.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm in the same situation.My computer is broken and I have watched so many videos on Sims 3 eps.I realy want to buy it and some expansion packs,but by then everyone will probably be moving on to Sims 4.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

Sims 4 ain't looking good. It's sad too, because if you buy Sims 3 one thing I've realized is that some stores (Best Buy, Target, EB Games) seemed to have stopped re-stocking expansion packs for Sims 3.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know what it means, but the Sims 4 isn't even being released to critics before it's released to the public.  I'm not sure if they're going to try to get people to judge for theirselves, or if it's just... Well, I don't know.

I'm not saying let that determine your choice, as I'm a massive Sims fan and still intend on getting Sims 4, just... Interesting tidbit.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 22, 2014)

I would like the Sims 4 but considering all the things they're taking away... I don't know if I want to pay $50 for that. Maybe I'll torrent it eventually but Sims games don't run so well on Macs anyway.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

Go with Sims 3. It's better compared to the Sims 4 IMO.


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 24, 2014)

It's very annoying last month you could get the ultimate sims 2 collection for free with Orgin but of course I missed out (PC)


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 24, 2014)

I say go for Sims 3 for now.
I hear 4 is gorgeous, but it's gonna be a while for even the base game to come out.
Also, no babies or pools. Seriously.
I hear this is their way of adding it later through packs (they give some sort of other excuse about data space or something).
Sims 3 is addictive in my opinion, I say go for it


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 24, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> I say go for Sims 3 for now.
> I hear 4 is gorgeous, but it's gonna be a while for even the base game to come out.
> Also, no babies or pools. Seriously.
> I hear this is their way of adding it later through packs (they give some sort of other excuse about data space or something).
> Sims 3 is addictive in my opinion, I say go for it



There are still babies. But when the get older the skip the toddler stage and go to a child. 
Which isn't a big deal since toddlers are useless anyways. It's the same thing as a baby, but they can play with toys. 
And pools aren't a huge deal either. Seeing as sims 3 had a public area to go to the pool. 
I'm assuming sims 4 will do this as well.
They'll add the ability to build pools later. As they've stated on blogs.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 25, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I would like the Sims 4 but considering all the things they're taking away... I don't know if I want to pay $50 for that. Maybe I'll torrent it eventually but Sims games don't run so well on Macs anyway.



It's not even going to be released for Macs right away so it's okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dasbreenee said:


> There are still babies. But when the get older the skip the toddler stage and go to a child.
> Which isn't a big deal since toddlers are useless anyways. It's the same thing as a baby, but they can play with toys.
> And pools aren't a huge deal either. Seeing as sims 3 had a public area to go to the pool.
> I'm assuming sims 4 will do this as well.
> They'll add the ability to build pools later. As they've stated on blogs.



Toddlers aren't useless to everyone. 
Reminder that there are family oriented players and things like babies and toddlers hold more importance than rockets and cupcake makers.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2014)

There's a lot of focus on what the Sims 4 is lacking, which granted is a lot of "staple" features for the Sims franchise, but at some point they had to switch it up. EA is in the business of making money so change is required in their development mindset. 

I'd say go for the Sims 4, try something new, why not? And get the Sims 3 once the prices drop. There was a huge sale earlier this summer, I managed to snag most of the expansion packs for less than $40.

If you can't get yourself around the idea of the missing features such as toddlers/pools, then maybe you shouldn't get the sims 4.

Also, I'm really confused about the pricing, when I check origin it says it's selling for $35.


----------

